# Rasperry Pi



## LastChaosTyp (5. März 2015)

Moin moin PCGHler,

Kurz was vorne weg: Falls ich hier im falschen Unterforum bin, tut es mir leid 

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen: Ich würde mir gerne mal ein RasPi bestellen und einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren und vielleicht einen kleinen HomeMedienserver aufbauen, der dann aber auch extern erreichbar ist. Meine Fragen sind also:
- Was brauche ich alles? Mir ist klar, dass ich natürlich den RasPi, ein Gehäuse, eine mSD-Karte, ein Netzteil und einen Wlan-empfänger brauche. Welche Karten sind da gut, denn die ist ja 24/7  im Betrieb und SD Karten gehen bei Dauerhaftem Gebrauch schnell kaputt. 
- Wie bekommt man am besten mehr Speicher als mit der SD Karte? Geht das gut mit einer externen HDD? Gibt es Erweiterungskarten für SATA?
- Ist ein RasPi als Server, der auch extern erreichbar sein sollte, überhaupt sinnvoll?
- Welches OS ist am Anfang das beste für mich? Habe kaum Erfahrung mit Linux, aber eben genau diese Erfahrungen will ich ja bekommen und auch ein bisschen was an der Sache lernen  

Vielen Dank für alle Hilfen
Henri

PS: Bin noch Schüler und habe nicht unbegrenzt Geld


----------



## bingo88 (5. März 2015)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> - Was brauche ich alles? Mir ist klar, dass ich natürlich den RasPi, ein Gehäuse, eine mSD-Karte, ein Netzteil und einen Wlan-empfänger brauche. Welche Karten sind da gut, denn die ist ja 24/7  im Betrieb und SD Karten gehen bei Dauerhaftem Gebrauch schnell kaputt.


Ich hab mein Pi seit über einem Jahr 24/7 laufen und bisher keine Probleme mit der Karte. Es laufen aber nicht immer alle Karten, kann man z. B. hier nachsehen.



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> - Wie bekommt man am besten mehr Speicher als mit der SD Karte? Geht das  gut mit einer externen HDD? Gibt es Erweiterungskarten für SATA?


SATA gibt es nicht, bekommst du auch nicht als Erweiterung. Bleibt also nur USB2.0.



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> - Ist ein RasPi als Server, der auch extern erreichbar sein sollte, überhaupt sinnvoll?


Das kommt halt auf den Verwendungszweck an. On-the-fly Videokodierung geht zum Beispiel eher weniger gut, ein einfacher Dateiserver (begrenzt durch USB2.0) oder Webserver hingegen schon.



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> - Welches OS ist am Anfang das beste für mich? Habe kaum Erfahrung mit  Linux, aber eben genau diese Erfahrungen will ich ja bekommen und auch  ein bisschen was an der Sache lernen


Ich nutze Raspbian, das läuft ganz gut.


----------



## shadie (5. März 2015)

Also bei SD Karten kaufe ich immer welche mit Bezeichnung Class10, 
Hersteller? Kingston z.b.

Hole dir am besten den Pi 2 B, das ist der neuste mit Quadcore CPU und 1GB Ram

Dafür brauchst du dann ein 2A netzteil, darauf musst du achten, 1,2A reicht für den Pi 2 nicht.

Dann noch ein gehäuse, entweder sofort Pi 1 B+ gehäuse oder ein Pi 2 gehäuse

Festplatten kannst du nur über einen AKTIVEN USB Hub anschließen, denn die Platte frisst so viel Strom, das kann der Pi nicht parat stellen.

OS: Raspbian oder Ubuntucore 

Musst dich da aber in die Material einlesen wenn du noch nie mit linux zu tun hast, gibt aber mehr als genug Videos und Tutorials dazu


----------



## spidermanx (5. März 2015)

wenn man mehr Leistung haben möchte : der hat auch SATA Anschluss und Wlan Onboard

Allnet Banana Pi Pro 1 GB ohne Betriebssystem im Conrad Online Shop | 1285604


----------



## rtf (5. März 2015)

Für mehr Speicher kannst du dir auch eine NFS Freigabe einrichten.


----------



## Imperat0r (5. März 2015)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> - Ist ein RasPi als Server, der auch extern erreichbar sein sollte, überhaupt sinnvoll?



Kommt drauf an für welchen Zweck du den RaspPi verwenden möchtest.
Wenn du auf Daten zugreifen möchtest ist es nur sinvoll, wenn du dir einen VPN Tunnel aufbaust, 
da es sonst schon ziemlich unsicher sein kann.


----------



## bingo88 (5. März 2015)

Das hängt aber davon ab, wie du auf die Daten zugreifen willst. Mittels SCP oder SFTP ist auch ein verschlüsselter Transfer möglich, da braucht man nicht unbedingt VPN für. Auch kann man sich eine eigene Cloud (OwnCloud etc) einrichten, die dann nur per HTTPS verfügbar ist.


----------



## Imperat0r (5. März 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Das hängt aber davon ab, wie du auf die Daten zugreifen willst. Mittels SCP oder SFTP ist auch ein verschlüsselter Transfer möglich, da braucht man nicht unbedingt VPN für. Auch kann man sich eine eigene Cloud (OwnCloud etc) einrichten, die dann nur per HTTPS verfügbar ist.



Stimmt vollkommen, aber bei VPN hättest du den Vorteil, dass du ggf. die Kommunikation weiterer Anwendungen über den Tunnel absichern kannst.


----------



## bingo88 (5. März 2015)

Dafür ist die Einrichtung von VPN komplizierter, zumal je nach VPN-Nutzung auch der Router mitspielen muss (bspw. bei Forwarding ins interne Netz).


----------



## LastChaosTyp (5. März 2015)

Danke für die schnellen und vorallem vielen Antworten  Also zum Verständnis: Ein BananaPi wäre anscheinend besser für mich und wenn ich extern erreichbar sein will, wäre da FTP am sinnvollsten. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen sFTP und normalem FTP? Ne eigene Cloud hört sich ganz gut an. Kann man per OwnCloud dann auch direkt per App für Android auf die Daten zugreifen?

Edit: Vergesst den Edit, der hier vorher stand. Habe mal gegoogelt und wurde leider enttäuscht :/


----------



## bingo88 (5. März 2015)

SFTP ist quasi verschlüsselter Dateitransfer (über SSH getunnelt). Da kommst du allerdings nur mit einem speziellen Client dran, da das kein FTP ist. Ich habe auch schon mal SSL FTP unter der Bezeichnung (heißt eigentlich FTPS) gesehen, das ist aber was komplett anderes. Das ist eher wie HTTP und HTTPS.

Für Owncloud gibt es auch ne App. Was hast du denn für eine Leitung, die bestimmt nämlich, was du überhaupt an Daten schaufeln kannst


----------



## _maxe (5. März 2015)

Würde dir dazu raten den Raspberry 2 zu kaufen anstatt des einers.
Deutlich mehr Leistung für fast das selbe Geld.
Hier in DE ist er noch etwas schwer zu bekommen und wenn dann auch leicht teurer, aber das stabilisiert sich wahrscheinlich mit steigender Verfügbarkeit.

Auch wenn man die Leistung vllt garnicht benötigt, selber Preis für mehr Leistung, warum sollte man das ausschlagen? 

Wenn der Pi im dauerhaften Betrieb übers Internet erreichbar sein soll, empfehle ich dir auch ihn über das Kabel anzuschließen.
Der muss ja nicht neben dir auf dem Schreibtisch liegen. Meinen hab ich im Keller direkt am Router hängen, zugreifen erledige ich eh über SSH.


----------



## shadie (5. März 2015)

_maxe schrieb:


> Würde dir dazu raten den Raspberry 2 zu kaufen anstatt des einers.
> Deutlich mehr Leistung für fast das selbe Geld.
> Hier in DE ist er noch etwas schwer zu bekommen und wenn dann auch leicht teurer, aber das stabilisiert sich wahrscheinlich mit steigender Verfügbarkeit.
> 
> ...




hat sich schon stabilisiert 

Raspberry Pi 2 Modell B Quad-Core 1 GB RAM HDMI Micro Mini Platinen PC Computer | eBay


----------



## _maxe (5. März 2015)

Im Ausland immer noch etwas günstiger im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, aber schonmal besser. 
Hatte ihn vor paar Wochen noch für 44€ gesehn^^


----------



## LastChaosTyp (5. März 2015)

Okay, zum Einrichten bräuchte ich dann vermutlich trotzdem nen WLAN-Stick  Will nicht meinen ganzen PC etc. neben den Router räumen müssen um den PI einzurichten  Habe mir mal nen Amazon-Warenkorb gemacht. Passt das denn alles so?


----------



## shadie (5. März 2015)

Das Netzteil kenne ich jetzt so nicht.

Den Pi würde ich in meinem Ebay Link kaufen, da steht Alternate hinten dran.
39 € INKL Versand ist unschlagbar aktuell.

SD karte passt

Die erste Einrichtung musst du ohnehin an einem Monitor machen


----------



## blackout24 (5. März 2015)

Wenn man für das selbe Geld eines Raspberrys viel Power haben will ist der Odroid C1 richtig. Hat echtes 1 Gb Ethernet das nicht über den USB Bus läuft. 1.5 Ghz Quadcore CPU und starke Mali 450 MP2 Grafikeinheit die noch mehr Codecs kann als die Videoeinheit des Pi's.
Dazu kommt noch, dass der C1 eMMCs unterstüzt (auch wenn die Module etwas teuer sind). Dann braucht man sich nicht mit der lahmen SD-Karte herum schlagen sondern hat eher etwas was einer SSD im Rechner entspricht. Außerdem hat das Ding ein Infrarot Port und man kann Android drauf laufen lassen.

Vergleich: Raspberry Pi 2 / ODROID C1 Development Boards Comparison
BenchMark: http://hsto.org/files/b69/4d3/6a4/b694d36a480d4626adc9c85438d9cb01.jpg 

Was man bei Entwickler Board auch beachten soll ist die Community die ist beim Raspberry natürlich mit Abstand am größten aber auch für den C1 gibt es eine sehr aktive Community.

Den kann man normal nicht per USB Power betreiben, sollange man nicht eine Stelle auf dem PCB überlötet. Allgemein ist der Raspberry Pi 2 sicher etwas einsteigerfreundlicher da mehr direkte Tutorials vorhanden sind.

en:c1_hardwarehacking [Odroid Wiki]


----------



## Imperat0r (5. März 2015)

Kann man mit deinem Router eine DMZ einrichten? 
Wenn der PI übers Internet erreichbar sein soll würde ich alle Geräte, welche sich im Netzwerk befinden in eine DMZ legen und das PI außerhalb der DMZ.


----------



## Jimini (6. März 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Wenn der PI übers Internet erreichbar sein soll würde ich alle Geräte, welche sich im Netzwerk befinden in eine DMZ legen und das PI außerhalb der DMZ.


Eigentlich macht man es genau andersherum, da man das Netz für gewöhnlich gegen die DMZ abschottet. Ist für den Privatgebrauch aber eigentlich nicht notwendig - zur Not zimmert man ein kurzes iptables-Skript auf den Raspi.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LastChaosTyp (6. März 2015)

Was ist denn DMZ?  Habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Jimini (6. März 2015)

Eine Demilitarized Zone bezeichnet im Security-Kontext einen Bereich eines Netzwerks, in welchem Dienste / Systeme angesiedelt sind, welche von außerhalb des Netzes erreichbar sein sollen, gleichzeitig aber keinen generellen Zugriff auf andere Bereiche des Netzwerks (also außerhalb der DMZ) bekommen dürfen.
Ein Beispiel: du betreibst ein Netzwerk mit 10 Clients. In diesem internen Netzwerk sollen nun ein Webserver und ein Mailserver Platz finden, diese beiden Systeme sollen natürlich von außen erreichbar sein. Damit du jetzt nicht fummelig auf zig Systemen Firewalls aufsetzen und konfigurieren musst, schottest du die beiden Server in einer DMZ ab. Meist verwendet man in einem solchen Setup dann zwei Firewall-Instanzen - eine vor dem kompletten Netzwerk und eine vor dem internen, sensiblen Netz.

Sinn des Ganzen ist, dass falls einer der Server erfolgreich von außen angegriffen wird, die Clients und die wirklich sensiblen Systeme nicht direkt gefährdet sind. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## LastChaosTyp (6. März 2015)

Ah, danke  Geht das ganze mit reiner Software oder muss da wieder neue Hardware her? Ist das ganze denn für so nen kleinen Server notwendig?


----------



## Jimini (6. März 2015)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Ah, danke  Geht das ganze mit reiner Software oder muss da wieder neue Hardware her? Ist das ganze denn für so nen kleinen Server notwendig?


Letztendlich ist jede Firewall ein Stück Software. Wenn man ein DMZ-Setup richtig aufziehen möchte, würde ich aber mehrere dedizierte Firewalls einsetzen. Wie ich aber schon zuvor schrieb - DMZ würde ich persönlich eher im professionellen Bereich einsetzen, für die Privatnutzung ist sowas (meiner Meinung nach) nicht notwendig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LastChaosTyp (6. März 2015)

Okay, werde mir dann mal ein RasPi2 bestellen und einfach mal schauen. Wenn ich Hilfe brauche, melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## LastChaosTyp (9. März 2015)

RasPi ist bestellt, soll am Mittwoch schon da sein *freu* Gibt es irgendetwas, was ich unbedingt beachten sollte oder was man auf jeden Fall zuerst einrichten sollte?


----------



## Jimini (9. März 2015)

Hm, eigentlich liegt das völlig in deiner Hand. Da du vorrangig ein bisschen experimentieren möchtest, kann man jetzt schwer mit konkreten Ratschlägen kommen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Imperat0r (9. März 2015)

Deutsches Raspberry Pi Forum | Die RPi Community

Dort gibt es gute Anleitungen


----------



## LastChaosTyp (9. März 2015)

Okay, dann werde ich einfach mal ein paar Sachen probieren, Tutorials gibt es ja genug


----------

